# synthroid to armour...lemme hear it..Calling Andros



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

OK, I have switched from synthroid to Armour in a last ditch effort to determine if in fact the synthroid was casuing my burning, irritation, etc.. You can see my other thread for details. At this point, I think all my Dr.'s believe that it is another issue involving the Cymblta triggering an auto immune response that sort of changed my brain chemestry (yikes) and that it is having a hard time "mending those fences" Anyway, that is very complicated and I am not really here for that. In order to make sure I was not having an adverse reaction to the synthroid or tye, we went from the colored pills to just the white ones...no help. Although I do believe we have my dosage about dieliaed in perfectly (somewhere close to 137)...still, when the burning and irritation would not stop, my endo said we could switch to armour and that would totally rule out the synthroid issue. I said, hey, shy not...process of elimination.

Anyway, IU was taking 125 of synthroid and I had gone just a hair hypo (symptoms) so I started taking 150 3 days a week and that made it avereage out to about 137. Since 125 was the last dose we were officially on (he understood that that might be a little low) he put me on 75 of armour. I take 5 15 tablets each morning. I have been doing this for 7 days now. I am having that nasty headache that you can get form being hypo, but my hands are warm, and my pulse is actually abovfe 50 resting for first time since I can remember. Anyway, I will be tested ft3, ft4, tsh, at the end of August but I was wondering what folks who have switched would say about how long it took to feel better, etc.. I have been through a nimor hip surgery a week and a half ago so all this sort of at the same time. I don't much feellike getting up and do feel sluggish, but I am going to really try to hang in there until we can find a good dose of this. To tell you the truth, I have read so much about how the natural may be better that I have wanted to go on it. and when you have burned and felt that allergic irritaion like I have, you will do anything to make it stop.

I will probably never know if that was the cause of my burning or not becuaes I am also taking some other meds for the irritation that has nothing to do with the thyroid replacement...and they seem to be working a bit. It is very complex issue that I would be glad to talk about once we are fairly sure. If it does not stop completely by August, I am going to the Mayo clinic in Jacksonville...yes, it has been that bad folks.

OK, tell me about armour and what to expect. Does it make your urine smell strong (could be the other meds). How patient should I be before I ask to maybe move up 15? And, if I find out that it was not the casue at all of my burning, should I go back to synthroid?

And what is this about coffee?? I heard that I should not have calcium before 4 hours after taking it yet someone famous here drinks coffee with creamer with ithugs6

come on Andros, give up your wisdom here:winking0001:

By the way, gluten free, dairy free, and no artificial sweetners, no hi glidemic fruts, etc (repairvite diet..difficult) for 4 months have absolutey healed my leaky gut. Test came back last week and my naturopath was amazed. It does work. It is difficult, but I am so used to the diet now that I can maintain forever I think. I can add in a little dairy now and then but gluten is gone for good.

PS, for all who think that naturopaths are quacks that just scam you and charge money for what they sell you, you may be right where you are, but not here. Mine has proven to be the best caregiver I have. That includes endo, PCP, hemotologist /oncologist. This guy has had the irritation thing pegged and if he is right, the other Docs will tip their hat. It is a neurological issue that is affected by the type of anemia auto immune diseases can cause. NOne could figure it out...yes, it was that complicated. They were all sort of zeroing in, but my naturopath has been the best at reading complex blood tests and getting the "whole picure". I absolutely believe in him...and so do my Dr.'s after seeing my latest blood tests (huge pannel). They were made aware of my diet and suppliment regimen and could actually see a dramatic swing in my over all health. It takes a village right....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I also see a naturopath. I switched from Levothyroxine to nature-throid (it is very similar to Armour) in November. I felt better right off. My biggest complaint was the massive brain fog I was experiencing with synthetic, that left quickly. I did go pretty hypo during the titration process but I never felt foggy headed during this time. I was amazed. I have continued to feel well and feel like I am living again. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> OK, I have switched from synthroid to Armour in a last ditch effort to determine if in fact the synthroid was casuing my burning, irritation, etc.. You can see my other thread for details. At this point, I think all my Dr.'s believe that it is another issue involving the Cymblta triggering an auto immune response that sort of changed my brain chemestry (yikes) and that it is having a hard time "mending those fences" Anyway, that is very complicated and I am not really here for that. In order to make sure I was not having an adverse reaction to the synthroid or tye, we went from the colored pills to just the white ones...no help. Although I do believe we have my dosage about dieliaed in perfectly (somewhere close to 137)...still, when the burning and irritation would not stop, my endo said we could switch to armour and that would totally rule out the synthroid issue. I said, hey, shy not...process of elimination.
> 
> Anyway, IU was taking 125 of synthroid and I had gone just a hair hypo (symptoms) so I started taking 150 3 days a week and that made it avereage out to about 137. Since 125 was the last dose we were officially on (he understood that that might be a little low) he put me on 75 of armour. I take 5 15 tablets each morning. I have been doing this for 7 days now. I am having that nasty headache that you can get form being hypo, but my hands are warm, and my pulse is actually abovfe 50 resting for first time since I can remember. Anyway, I will be tested ft3, ft4, tsh, at the end of August but I was wondering what folks who have switched would say about how long it took to feel better, etc.. I have been through a nimor hip surgery a week and a half ago so all this sort of at the same time. I don't much feellike getting up and do feel sluggish, but I am going to really try to hang in there until we can find a good dose of this. To tell you the truth, I have read so much about how the natural may be better that I have wanted to go on it. and when you have burned and felt that allergic irritaion like I have, you will do anything to make it stop.
> 
> ...


I am not exactly clear on how much Armour you are taking. If the patient has myxedema, they are to be started on 15 mgs. of Armour per day. If the patient does not have myxedema, they can be started on 30 mgs. per day.

THEN......................the patient must get labs (especially the FREE T3) every 6 to 8 weeks and the titration process continues upward until the patient feels well and the FREE T3 is in an acceptable place which is "usually but not always" at about 75% of the range given by your lab. Labs must be done each time.

Would you care to let us know what meds you are on? Some interfere with thyroxine replacement and some could be causing symptoms that have nothing to do w/ the Armour.

As far as what you eat; just do your thing. Your meds will be titrated to what you "always" do. Only caveat is if you are taking iron or calcium; that has to be taken 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement.

Avoid soy products as they are a major goitrogen.

As far as I know, Armour does not affect the odor of urine. What could affect it would be dehydration and/or some other med.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I am taking 75 mg of armour per day (is that 1 1/4 grain?). 5 of the 15 pills. We did not go all the way down to square none...so we'll see. I don't think I am having a probloem with absorbtion. Not on many meds at all right now other than doxipen (10mg) at night and the stuff that is combatting my burning (I'll get the names of it but it is similar to deplin).

I can say that my pulse is higher than it ever was on synthroid (finally!!). It stayed at 44-48 bpm almost no matter what dose I was on. I am (or was right before surgery) in very good cardio shape and folks always thought my pulse rate was just slow becaue of that...duh...found out that was not the case...well at least not the entire case for sure. Anyway, it has been around 52 and today I have nad no headache what so ever. No cold hands and feet either. I hope I am lucky enough to not need to go down. My endo did not think we would over-shoot, but he is not perfect either so I will keep that in mind. We are scheduled for blood tst of fre t's at the end of August. I may not have switched it we had started at less than half of this dose..I think I would have coiled up and died.

I wonder how long before the synthroid is completely our ot my body and it is all armour?t

Andros, do you mean don't drink any substance with calcium in it for 4-5 hours (like coconut milk, etc) or do you mean don't take a calcium suppliment. That is why I asked about calcium becuase I thought that you were having coffee with a creamer that probably had calcium in it.

No worries on the soy, I have not had any soy in 4 months. I never thought it would be harder to stay away from gluten than soy...it is in everything. I do think that cutting way back on soy is helpful even if some sneaks in. I have absolutely eliminated gluten.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> I am taking 75 mg of armour per day (is that 1 1/4 grain?). 5 of the 15 pills. We did not go all the way down to square none...so we'll see. I don't think I am having a probloem with absorbtion. Not on many meds at all right now other than doxipen (10mg) at night and the stuff that is combatting my burning (I'll get the names of it but it is similar to deplin).
> 
> I can say that my pulse is higher than it ever was on synthroid (finally!!). It stayed at 44-48 bpm almost no matter what dose I was on. I am (or was right before surgery) in very good cardio shape and folks always thought my pulse rate was just slow becaue of that...duh...found out that was not the case...well at least not the entire case for sure. Anyway, it has been around 52 and today I have nad no headache what so ever. No cold hands and feet either. I hope I am lucky enough to not need to go down. My endo did not think we would over-shoot, but he is not perfect either so I will keep that in mind. We are scheduled for blood tst of fre t's at the end of August. I may not have switched it we had started at less than half of this dose..I think I would have coiled up and died.
> 
> ...


You will need more Armour, I am sure of it. Especially if you are active. I am a very active 69 year old female and I have stabilized on 3 1/2 grains.

Anyway, if you always drink that milk continue to do so and your med will be titrated to accomodate that habit.

Otherwise, I meant supplements!! Calcium and Iron are to be takent 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement!

It truly sounds like you are making inroads to feeling better. I am so happy to hear this!

Synthroid should be out in about 8 weeks. It has a half-life of 6 to 7 days. (This is not carved in stone; it varies from person to person.)


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

gotcha, I figured I probably would. Maybe it will be gradual and I will ot slip into feeling terrible. I am actually feeling much better than I was. I guess we never know how much our thyroid is still doing either. I wish there was a way to just tell how much it was putting out of it it was not putting out anything. I may also be feeing better becuae my burning has seemed to be held at bay. Will be interesting to see how permenant that is or if it just lasts as long as the meds do. I will run out shortly (a few days probably) and then we will see if that was holding it off or not. Hartd to tel;l when you do so many things at once.....but as bad as it was, process of eliminateion would have taken too long and I could not have stood it. Thanks for the advice.

I really like to have a little coconut milk or someting with my decaf...think I will sart doing that. Hopefully won't make too much difference.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> gotcha, I figured I probably would. Maybe it will be gradual and I will ot slip into feeling terrible. I am actually feeling much better than I was. I guess we never know how much our thyroid is still doing either. I wish there was a way to just tell how much it was putting out of it it was not putting out anything. I may also be feeing better becuae my burning has seemed to be held at bay. Will be interesting to see how permenant that is or if it just lasts as long as the meds do. I will run out shortly (a few days probably) and then we will see if that was holding it off or not. Hartd to tel;l when you do so many things at once.....but as bad as it was, process of eliminateion would have taken too long and I could not have stood it. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I really like to have a little coconut milk or someting with my decaf...think I will sart doing that. Hopefully won't make too much difference.


Consistency is very very "key" in all you do. Then the Armour will do "it's" job quite well.

I am sorry you have been through so much and wish all good things for you!


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

Thank you so much. I hoe that even though it looks like the synthroid was not what was causing my burning, irritatio, llergic feeling, reactions....that it will still be a good thing for me to switch anyway.

Let me ask you this if I may...if I start feeling that sluggish, headache, hypo feeling ( you probbly know the one I am talking about), should I just hold out on this amount of armour no matter what, or shoule I add a little bit myself. Just seems like a long time until August 29th (next blood test) and if I start to "slow down" noticably looks like I could at least add another 15mg pill to it. I suppose I should call the Endo and let him know, but I was wondering what the normal protocall for this would be.

You have to remember, I lived no telling how long with a TSH of 135 so I can maintain at a low functioning level....but I don't want to (ha ha). I don't want to self medicate too much either, but I don't want to live like the walking dead just becuae my blood test is 45 days away.


----------



## M&PS&W (Mar 19, 2012)

I take my Armour sublingually. No need to worry about interactions that way. If you start to feel hypo again, just add in another 15mg. My doc lets me do this with a prescription of 15mg as well. Sometimes you just need more or less depending on how active you are.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> Thank you so much. I hoe that even though it looks like the synthroid was not what was causing my burning, irritatio, llergic feeling, reactions....that it will still be a good thing for me to switch anyway.
> 
> Let me ask you this if I may...if I start feeling that sluggish, headache, hypo feeling ( you probbly know the one I am talking about), should I just hold out on this amount of armour no matter what, or shoule I add a little bit myself. Just seems like a long time until August 29th (next blood test) and if I start to "slow down" noticably looks like I could at least add another 15mg pill to it. I suppose I should call the Endo and let him know, but I was wondering what the normal protocall for this would be.
> 
> You have to remember, I lived no telling how long with a TSH of 135 so I can maintain at a low functioning level....but I don't want to (ha ha). I don't want to self medicate too much either, but I don't want to live like the walking dead just becuae my blood test is 45 days away.


It is best to hold out. That is the proper procedure for titration of your med. If you add extra yourself you could end up being very sorry you did.

BUT....................there is no harm in calling your endo and seeing what he/she has to say. I approve of that 100% and if endo gives you a green light then I am sure we all would be comfortable w/that.

None of us are doctors; that's the problem.

Let us know!

Make sure you are eating healthy foods, getting plenty of rest and a "little" exercise if you can.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

Oh, I am doing that. I am able to do about 30 minutes of elliptical and some weights (pushups, pullups, that type of thing. Crasy, I don't think I was having any trouble converting at all. I think that the burning and irritation was so bad that we had to eliminate other possibilities. If these meds I am on now work, I wouldhave probably been better off staying on synthroid. but I feel like I don't want to go back now. I have read so much good about armour that I figure I might as well hang ini there and see. Today was actually pretty good. Seems to be that way every few days and then I will have one wehre I feel that darned hypo headache. But as I said earlier, my pulse is actually quicker now than it ws on 150 of synthroid and eventually I think that was too much becuae I started having some diahrea and we backed it off.

The meds I am taking for the burning are folate (like a huge amount) and something else. I took huge doses of it for a week and it seemed to really work . We are going with one more week and then going to ween down slowly. HGas something to do with red blood cells and the lack of them (and them being too big, etc...). Appearentlyk, this type of anemea can lead to a sort of neuropathy that is not exactly like what you would feel as a diabetid or whatever, but has some of the same traits. Causes some type of histadine, histamine malfunction...anyway...tis comlex stuff and also has to do with neurotransmitters (duh...brain). I ned to do some more reading on exactly what it is doing and the theary behind it, but I am so gratefull for it stopping (or being so much less) that I don't even care right now. Feeling somewhat hyp is nothing compared to that..worst thing I have ever been through. When it hits you it is all over the body (not just legs and feet) and it feels like you ate some bad shrimp or something and like you are going to be sick and combust at the same time..Nasty.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> Oh, I am doing that. I am able to do about 30 minutes of elliptical and some weights (pushups, pullups, that type of thing. Crasy, I don't think I was having any trouble converting at all. I think that the burning and irritation was so bad that we had to eliminate other possibilities. If these meds I am on now work, I wouldhave probably been better off staying on synthroid. but I feel like I don't want to go back now. I have read so much good about armour that I figure I might as well hang ini there and see. Today was actually pretty good. Seems to be that way every few days and then I will have one wehre I feel that darned hypo headache. But as I said earlier, my pulse is actually quicker now than it ws on 150 of synthroid and eventually I think that was too much becuae I started having some diahrea and we backed it off.
> 
> The meds I am taking for the burning are folate (like a huge amount) and something else. I took huge doses of it for a week and it seemed to really work . We are going with one more week and then going to ween down slowly. HGas something to do with red blood cells and the lack of them (and them being too big, etc...). Appearentlyk, this type of anemea can lead to a sort of neuropathy that is not exactly like what you would feel as a diabetid or whatever, but has some of the same traits. Causes some type of histadine, histamine malfunction...anyway...tis comlex stuff and also has to do with neurotransmitters (duh...brain). I ned to do some more reading on exactly what it is doing and the theary behind it, but I am so gratefull for it stopping (or being so much less) that I don't even care right now. Feeling somewhat hyp is nothing compared to that..worst thing I have ever been through. When it hits you it is all over the body (not just legs and feet) and it feels like you ate some bad shrimp or something and like you are going to be sick and combust at the same time..Nasty.


Folate deficiency is not good. Did you feel oxygen deprived also? Glad you are in the gym. This is good for your self-esteem amongst other things.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

that is the strange thing, I never really felt ocygen deprisved...but I must have been. I have to admit that since I have been taking those two suppoements, I have not had tingling, burning, or anything. I think we may have foung the cluprit..although, you must remember that doxepin is a VERY effective antihistamine and I am taking only 10mg a night, but that is probably working as well. I will hit another week's dose of the suppliments and then try to back off and see what happens. Many people take these suppliments to help with theri neuropothy...but not in the dose I am taking. I have to say that none of my other Dr.s came even close to figuring this one out. I prayit is the answer becuae the skin irritation and heat, etc...was too much to bare at times and completely sopped me in my tracks.....aweeful. My body wa reacting to toher things too. I had an MRI and I am not allergic to the dye...but I woke up in the middle of the night that evening and thought I would absolutely explode...took about 4-5 days to calm down enough to be able to just function. This has been coming and going ever since I went thrugh withdrawal from Cymbalta. that withdrawal (believe it or not) somehow triggered my auto immune system to go absolutely nuts!!! I could not tell one symptom from another, but I have never talked with anyone who has hashimotos and had ever experienced anything like it. I had two endos tell me they had never seen anything like it..ever...


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

here are two supplements I am taking...XYMOGEN 5-MTHF and ALAmax CR. I should say that my Chyropractic Naturopath has spen hours on the phone with Dr.s he knows all over the country to figure this out. NOne of my other Dr.s have a clue. This is not to insult them...they have never seen anything like it...but I have read people here bash chyropractic naturopaths and I can tell you that Dr. Stven Cohen is not a scammer my friends. This guy has been dealing with Hashi patients for 35 years and there is not much he has not seen or read and he stays up on the very latest science. This had him stumped, but he was dilegent and determined that he could find the answer...and he may ver well have. I can tell you that my other Dr.'s including Endo, Hemo OPPCP have respect for him in a new way.He has been in my corner and someone that I absolutely believe loves helping his patients get better. He lives what he preaches as well...Diet, the whole 9. The Dr. that he colsulted on the phone (I heard the conversation) had absolutely no doubt what it was and explained it like a text book professor (and it was still complicated for me to follow). Bottom line is, for nw, it seems to be working. Now I have to get him to explain it to my Dr.s so they can know what in the world I am doing and why (I like tthem to know what is going on).

But, I am going to stay on the Armnour Train unless there is some reason I should go back to synthroid. Everything I read says I will probably be better off on Armour and it has a much cooler name...

"I am a soldier, for my Lord I have my armour, I have my sword the angels sing me a marcing tune today!!!!!!"


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I noticed your mention of Cymbalta. My mother's doctor put her on Cymbalta and she l-o-v-e-d the pain relief she got. The drug is an antidepressant but seems to have miraculous pain relieving abilities.

Well, first thing we knew Mother was telling us about voices coming from the refrigerator and people driving cars through her apartment SO naturally we went back to the doctor ASAP...who told Mother to stop taking the drug!

Within two days she was in the hospital hallucinating with other symptoms similar to both a respiratory virus and stomach virus...and she stayed in the hospital for over a week!

I stayed with Mother the first night then ran home around 6:00 A.M. to shower, feed the dog, etc., and when I got back to the hospital a couple of hours later the police were there - she'd called them to report she was being tortured!

Cymbalta can mess you up and abruptly stopping it is very dangerous.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

you better believe it. I was on the lowest dose for 17 days....the rest is history (I hope). That is a very powerful med. I know some peopel who take it and they have stopped it abruptly and gone thorugh about 2 weeks of hell and then it was over. I was not so lucky at all. I don't care what any doctor anywhere says...I will never take it again unless I need it to save my life. I know many who have taken it and it turned on them. I was fine on it, but I did not ned it for pain once my thyroid numbers were better becuae I was going to see the ortho about my hip and needed to know what my symptoms were. It is probably the worst mistake my Dr. ever made and I can tell you that she absolutey felt horrible about it.

By the way, the hemo/oncologist I went to see about that anemia told me that he did not even prescribe that drug anymore becuae of the difficulty it has caused many of his patients. It is just my personal belief, but I would never take an SNRI again.

Folks, if you have not personally gone through what that withdrawal is like, I am teling you straight out that you can
't imagine it...you can't. The Brain Zapps that hit you are unlike anything I have ever experienced. And they are very real..look them up on wikopedia and you will see what they are.....aweful.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

well, an update. Starting to burn again. I am taking a mile dose of Doxepin that has probably been helping me but maybe the burning is too powerful for that dose and it is starting to come back. I also feel soooo sluggish. I know I need to bump up my armour but I am not due for blood test until the end of Augulst (uuuggghhhh).

The su;;liments that I was taking seem to not be working as well now but maybe it was not totaly them in the first place...who the hell knows, I surely don't and neither do any of my doctors.

I am heading to the Mayo clinic. I have been burning off and on for 5 months now and it is time to see the best in the world. They can look at my thyroid, they can look at my brain, whatever...someone is going to hopefully be able to tell me what is wrong. All I know is that I hAVE NEVER HAD THIS FEELING until the first day I did not take the Cymbalta..period. I was on synthroid for over a month before that and never had a problem. Hell, before that my TSH was 137 and I had nowhere near the fatigue I have now. I have no idea what med I should be on (synthroid or armour) but I strongly suspect that the thyroid meds ahd nothing to do with it. Dr.s here are looking neurologist and that is probably a good bet. My brain chemestry is messed up (I think) and now it is not about getting better and thyroid med talk.....it is about being functional. I had a couple of good weeks though. Wish me luck, and I will share the results of whatever happens here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> well, an update. Starting to burn again. I am taking a mile dose of Doxepin that has probably been helping me but maybe the burning is too powerful for that dose and it is starting to come back. I also feel soooo sluggish. I know I need to bump up my armour but I am not due for blood test until the end of Augulst (uuuggghhhh).
> 
> The su;;liments that I was taking seem to not be working as well now but maybe it was not totaly them in the first place...who the hell knows, I surely don't and neither do any of my doctors.
> 
> I am heading to the Mayo clinic. I have been burning off and on for 5 months now and it is time to see the best in the world. They can look at my thyroid, they can look at my brain, whatever...someone is going to hopefully be able to tell me what is wrong. All I know is that I hAVE NEVER HAD THIS FEELING until the first day I did not take the Cymbalta..period. I was on synthroid for over a month before that and never had a problem. Hell, before that my TSH was 137 and I had nowhere near the fatigue I have now. I have no idea what med I should be on (synthroid or armour) but I strongly suspect that the thyroid meds ahd nothing to do with it. Dr.s here are looking neurologist and that is probably a good bet. My brain chemestry is messed up (I think) and now it is not about getting better and thyroid med talk.....it is about being functional. I had a couple of good weeks though. Wish me luck, and I will share the results of whatever happens here.


Very very concerned for and about you! When are you headed to Mayo? Is the burning all over your skin on the entire body?


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

August 9th. It has been different..but mosty all over. There have been times when it was more on leggs and feet (like peripheral neuopothy) but they were few and far between. mostly has been all over my body (back, arms, back of neck, face) and mostly, I would call it burning. There have also been times where it sort of morphs into more of an "irritation"...like you are allergic to something you ate if that makes sense. I do have some tree allergies etc..so I know what allergies feel like to my eyes and at times, they have been included...but for the most part, it is a burning of skin and almost like a systemic heat. It is very hard to explain in a paragraph or two but if I was talking to you, you would get it quickly. All my doctors do indeed understand the sensation. I had never had it until the day I did not take cymbalta for the first time. Now, at that time (March) it was alweful, but to be honest, there were so many other symptoms of withdrawal that they all ran together. Don't want to go back into that but suffice it to say that they were absolutely brutal. Felt like I was standing in an electrical field being energized. I personally believe this had nothing to do with my thyroid at all. It hit me over night and I had been dealing with my thyroid and synthroid for 6 weeks by then with only some normal tingling of hands and feet as I was getting adjusted. This Cymbalta withdrawal turned me upside down. I have two Endos who are very smart, have been practicing for 50 years between them and have never seen anything like it. The first absolutely believed that the Cymbaltawithdrawal triggered it and now so does the second. We still switched to armour becuae he had seen a few patients who just could not take it and we wanted to eliminate all possibilities. I had basically stopped taking everything else (supps, etc) to see if anything helped. The only thing I had taken every day was the synthroid so we went to the pills without dye first, then finally to Armour Moving to armour was the last thing we could do.

Now, keep in mind that it has not been horrible constantly...it has come and gone to some degree, but never really permenantly been gone, just subdued. Most of the time you can't see it, but sometimes, you could barely see my skin flush a bit and the derm prescribed doxipen for me. She is a smart lady as well and said that if I went to the Mayo clinic, not to be suprised if they referr me to psych. Does not mean they think it is just anxiety (although it certainly exacerbates it)..said that those are the folks who deal with those drugs and she absolutely believes that the withdrawal screwed with my brain chemestry and it is having trouble righting itself. She said that she thgouth it would eventually, but could put no time table on it.

It is strange...it seemed to be getting a bit better and then I had an MRI in April (left hip) with contrast dye and that absolutely lit me up. Not like an allergic reaction though (that happens very quickly) this took hours to hit me (the middle of the night) and when it did, I thought I was on fire. Looking back now, maybe it was not really getting better at all, but more tolerable.

Naturopath I think is on the right track. It is all about the brain and not about thyroid meds. He has never seen anyting like it in 35 years but has made bunches pof phone calls to Neuroscience people who have had some pretty interesting answers to the anemia part and now it relates...all makes sense but seems to not stop symptoms.

It would not suprise me if I have to go back onto some kind of anti-depresent that acts similar to Cymbalta, just to quiet it down while we figure out how to get away from it. I have seen that before now. I know that the Mayo would have put me on it immediately to "challenge" the withdrawal. If it stopped it, then, they would try to wean you off very very slowly.

Most peopel with this type of thing that I have read about on the internet have been treated by neurologists and that is where my endo wants me to go. It is a strange puzzle, but there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that whatever it is, it was started the day I did not take cymbalta after17 days of taking it.

And the entire time, my blood work has gotten progressively better (the anemia that is) and all my liver numbers, cbc, etc...have all improved dramatically. At one point on the synthroid, all nuymbers were great, TSH was 1.5 T$ and FT3 were all in top 3rd...everyone said, you must feel great..and I actually think I did but you can't tell when you are burning.

I know I am rambling, but I wanted to say this..at no time hdo I believe I have ever been hyperthyroid. Some here have said they thought I was going back and forth, yada yad ayada..now, I was overmedicated at one time (150 sybthroid made me feel edgy and had some diahrea)..but throughout all my insomnea and feeling like I was hyper...and burning, etc.....I would check blood pressure and pulse and it was slow as malasses (never over 48 on synthroid...never). And when I dropped down to 125, I got sluggish and the headaches came back. I have felt that way a bit on armour but I think I am not taking enough at this point.

OK, sorry for the ramble...but I a at the point where I need help and a new set of eyes and ears to sink their teeth into it. I value my Dr.'s opinions and am thankful that they all agree that I will benefit from going to the Mayo. To be honest, I think they are all wondering what will be found. I just want my life back...even part of it would be better than this. I am maintaining right now, but that is all.

If you pray, pray for me, if you don't, do it anyway, what have I got to lose.

Who knows, maybe my antibody levels are still high and when they act up, I react, but if that is the case, they are acting up all the time.

Bottom line is I need that diagnostic team down in Jacksonville to take a look and for specialists that need to be called in to be called in and be on the same page


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> August 9th. It has been different..but mosty all over. There have been times when it was more on leggs and feet (like peripheral neuopothy) but they were few and far between. mostly has been all over my body (back, arms, back of neck, face) and mostly, I would call it burning. There have also been times where it sort of morphs into more of an "irritation"...like you are allergic to something you ate if that makes sense. I do have some tree allergies etc..so I know what allergies feel like to my eyes and at times, they have been included...but for the most part, it is a burning of skin and almost like a systemic heat. It is very hard to explain in a paragraph or two but if I was talking to you, you would get it quickly. All my doctors do indeed understand the sensation. I had never had it until the day I did not take cymbalta for the first time. Now, at that time (March) it was alweful, but to be honest, there were so many other symptoms of withdrawal that they all ran together. Don't want to go back into that but suffice it to say that they were absolutely brutal. Felt like I was standing in an electrical field being energized. I personally believe this had nothing to do with my thyroid at all. It hit me over night and I had been dealing with my thyroid and synthroid for 6 weeks by then with only some normal tingling of hands and feet as I was getting adjusted. This Cymbalta withdrawal turned me upside down. I have two Endos who are very smart, have been practicing for 50 years between them and have never seen anything like it. The first absolutely believed that the Cymbaltawithdrawal triggered it and now so does the second. We still switched to armour becuae he had seen a few patients who just could not take it and we wanted to eliminate all possibilities. I had basically stopped taking everything else (supps, etc) to see if anything helped. The only thing I had taken every day was the synthroid so we went to the pills without dye first, then finally to Armour Moving to armour was the last thing we could do.
> 
> Now, keep in mind that it has not been horrible constantly...it has come and gone to some degree, but never really permenantly been gone, just subdued. Most of the time you can't see it, but sometimes, you could barely see my skin flush a bit and the derm prescribed doxipen for me. She is a smart lady as well and said that if I went to the Mayo clinic, not to be suprised if they referr me to psych. Does not mean they think it is just anxiety (although it certainly exacerbates it)..said that those are the folks who deal with those drugs and she absolutely believes that the withdrawal screwed with my brain chemestry and it is having trouble righting itself. She said that she thgouth it would eventually, but could put no time table on it.
> 
> ...


First and formost, I do pray and I will pray for you starting right now and especially for 8/9/12 @ Mayo.

Look what I found. Another person burning up from Cymbalta withdrawal.

Dear Friends:

I have been taking Cymbalta 60mg for 5 years for severe depression. Two weeks ago reduced to 52mg for one week, and then 45mg the next week.

These have been my symptoms. Some of them have shown just once, others have been frequent.
-Headaches
-Flu like symptoms
-Redness on face
-Excessive sweating, feeling too hot.
-Vivid dreams
-Extreme sleepiness

This is continued here...........
http://www.cymbaltawithdrawal.com/topic/1553-symptoms-list/

And oh, my gosh!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRI_discontinuation_syndrome

Unpleasant Skin Sensations
Tingling, burning and other unpleasant sensations of the skin may also occur for some people stopping the medication. Although the type of sensation may vary, they are all classified as the same symptom and occurred in up to 2.9 percent of people, according to eMedTv.com

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/78514-withdrawal-symptoms-drug-cymbalta/#ixzz21HE1VlaH

It is quite possible that Cymbalta did this to you. Oh, dear..................


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

OMG! I am on an SSRI and for WEEKS have been feeling very uncomfortable jolts in my brain on occasion, it felt like the same sensation your body gives when you wake up from a falling dream. It was bothersome, and getting worse, and until this thread I had NO idea what to call it. Brain zaps, its 100% what I am feeling! I am talking to my psych doc asap about getting off the SSRI since I have been thinking about it anyways. I am just so glad to have a name for it

Good luck to you!


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

My life has been hell for 5 months and I have not gotten much relief..and having to deal with ahis at the same time...I no longer have those brain zapps but I had them for ober 2 months and they were horrible. I only took the drug for 17 days and it was not for depression. Unbelievable...my arms are on fire right now.


----------

